# is this light bulb enough to grow plants?



## kayjay89 (Dec 13, 2012)

hello i have a 10 gallon tank with a hood and i was wondering if the is would 
be enough light to grow plants http://www.petco.com/product/111943...Compact-Fluorescent-Bulb.aspx#description-tab

if so what kind of plants? im new to this so i dont have any experience


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

Yep, you're golden!


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes plants will grow with that light. I would say java fern is a pretty good hardy starter plant.


----------



## kayjay89 (Dec 13, 2012)

ok thanks guys, im going to go buy that as soon as i can


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Depends on the size of your tank. You want at least 2 watts per gallon (for lower light plants) the 6500k is good. Personally, I'm unsure of the quality of that particular bulb but there's your starting point. This would work for a tank of between 2-5 gallons. For 10 gallon you would need two of these. For higher light plants or better growth you need 4 watts per gallon.


----------



## kayjay89 (Dec 13, 2012)

callistra said:


> Depends on the size of your tank. You want at least 2 watts per gallon (for lower light plants) the 6500k is good. Personally, I'm unsure of the quality of that particular bulb but there's your starting point. This would work for a tank of between 2-5 gallons. For 10 gallon you would need two of these. For higher light plants or better growth you need 4 watts per gallon.


yes i'm planning on getting two of those bulbs for my hood


----------



## kayjay89 (Dec 13, 2012)

or if you know of something that might work better than that i would love to know 
thanks!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Are you sure those work in your current hood?

What's your budget? Is the 10 gallon standard rectangular size?


----------



## kayjay89 (Dec 13, 2012)

callistra said:


> Are you sure those work in your current hood?
> 
> What's your budget? Is the 10 gallon standard rectangular size?


i got a 20.25 in w x 10.5 in d x 12.5 in height

i currently have incandescent light bulbs on that hood but i read that you could use those fluorescent


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

You totally can use those bulbs for your tank...I have seen it done to replace incandescent lighting.

Make sure that it'll fit your fixture though - the hood on my 5gal has a glass shield on it that protects the bulb from direct moisture, and it's pretty narrow. I had to get a mini daylight bulb with a medium sized base (which I got easily and cheaply from walmart). It works just fine. So just make sure your bulb size works with whatever hood you have.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

As for the plants!
I got mine from Petsmart $8.99 they cam in a package with a gel preservative. Snail, Pest, and Disease free. (These are great for beginners)
Wendtii Crypt or Tiny Crypt(Cryptocornye Wendtii)
Bacopa
Telanthera Cardinalis
Microsword

Those are what I have in my tank and they are doing great! I have gravel atm but I'm going to dirt it and redo it. 

I also use plantfood and Co2 booster.


This is a big help too!http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=114575

Goodluck !


----------

